# NAS



## lmalard (Oct 3, 2007)

Anyone have any luck on base lately? Also, where is the most productive? I've been down at Lake Fredeick with not whole lot of luck. Any input would be helpful. Thanks!


----------



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

We fished down at Lake Fredrick last monday and did really well. We caught blue fish, spanish, a lane snapper, and a bunch of juvenile jacks and a lot of lady fish. Try using lys out there. Also another good spot is right there on port side. If you can grab that corner and fish the second wooden pillar and the 6th wooden pillar they got some nice grouper holes. I haven't been there in a while though because now a days there are just too many people trying to cram in one spot.


----------



## Doogiesar (Oct 4, 2007)

Try Trout Point. As you are going out the back gate, you pass a white covering. Park behind it and walk the trail to the water. There are some grass flats out there and relativly shallow water. If you go East it gets a bit deeper. Overall not a bad spot. Try Popping cork and LY's or shrimp.

Also if you go behind the "O" Club and fish near the Coast Guard station. Don't get too close to where they yell at you. But wade in a bit and cast as far out toward the outer edge of the wall. Black Drum and Reds have been caught there along with some flounder. You can also fish behind the Softball fields on the West side of the Cost Guard station as well. There are many places to fish in NAS from shore. Good luck.


----------

